# What is the best tip you have got on DWT?



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As the title says, what has found its way into your system from DWT that now you could not do without?
Personally I have picked up a load of hints and tips, but my personal favorite would have to be the router.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Honestly, for me and where I'm at right now, the bottle brush for hand-taping angles is the best tip I've pulled off of here. It's saved me so much time.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am glad I was able to help Slim.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Putting a "X" on the ones that kick:whistling2:

On the serious side, taking the springs of the boxes and spotter, and to try the power sander.(guess fibafuse too)

Plus never say the word Me$h on this site:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Putting a "X" on the ones that kick:whistling2:
> 
> On the serious side, taking the springs of the boxes and spotter, and to try the power sander.(guess fibafuse too)
> 
> Plus never say the word Me$h on this site:yes:


WHAT :w00t: You didn't know about taking a spring off before? Guess it is never too late to teach an old dog new tricks.

I am always reminded of the quote from capt sheetrock "There is more than one way to skin a cat and the cat doesn't like any one of them" 

I have learned from others a few tools that they considered a waste of money and some they considered great, so will head that advice. PT demonstrated the HOMAX very nicely and I may give that a try someday. Gazman got me thinking on the dunny brush and I tried it but with the wrong tool. Just might invest the big dollars on the proper dunny brush and give er a go again.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

*Fibafuse* :thumbsup:
you knew I was going to say that :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bacon breakfast sandwhich on a maple cinnamon french toast bagel. :thumbsup: Thanks 2buck!

But in all seriousness, I think I'm probably one of the guys who's benefited the most from this site.
I mean, when I joined this site I was using a compound tube!?!?
What the hell was I thinking...:jester:

I can't explain how much this site and all of you guys have done for me. I've pretty well changed absolutely everything I do.
A few of the biggest thing are:
-Never leave home without my zook.
-FibaFuse is the best!
-Don't trust in god, trust in Trim-Tex.
-Running boxes, tracing or chasing as well as removing springs.
-First pass flusher, finish pass angle head.
-Power sander

There are many more, but those are a few of the big ones that have helped me.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I knew it all, already. :whistling2: 

Except 2buck's double boxing approach. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Where would i even start??

Well PT, One of my best discovered tips is rough sanding. :yes:

Using zook to get the back of closets.

Thin your mud, Thin your mud and thin your mud.

And i actually like the springs on boxes. Its tidier.

Thank god for our hotmud.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Where would i even start??
> 
> Well PT, One of my best discovered tips is rough sanding. :yes:
> 
> ...


I....might.....have....maybe....started....pre sanding....
ONLY MY ANGLES THOUGH!!!

for now...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I....might.....have....maybe....started....pre sanding....
> ONLY MY ANGLES THOUGH!!!
> 
> for now...


Time to put your big boy undies on now like this guy and pre sand the LOT, You can do it :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Time to put your big boy undies on now and pre sand the LOT, You can do it :yes:


lol!!
It's not necessary anywhere else.
It's just easier for when passing my angle head so I dont have to do several passes. It eliminates little chunkc of crap getting stuck in the finish and having to pass over it again.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't trust in God ..Trust in trim tex! LOL!!! I love it!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Went from knife and bread pan to hawk and trowels.


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

Running 3inch flusher first coat on angles and 2 1/2 inch angle to finish . sanding between all coat has taken our finishing to the next level I would never not do it now and as the captain said " flat is flat" has always stuck in my mind:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I learned a trick from watching 2bucks video. Pinch your ends with the toe of your trowel. I used to do it with the side of the toe end to feather in.

Also adding glue for base coat instead of linking. Thanks slim.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Never knew what a cp tube was until I saw them on here a couple years ago. thanks guys!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

mudrunner and finish the angle with a smaller angle head


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Honestly, for me and where I'm at right now, the bottle brush for hand-taping angles is the best tip I've pulled off of here. It's saved me so much time.:thumbsup:


 You should give the wool roller a go Slim..There cheap.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Hire a Bunch of Mexicans and sit in my office on dwt...:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Hire a Bunch of Mexicans and sit in my office on dwt...:jester:


 I've had some thoughts here recently,,and


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Calling out measurements in feet little hard to change at first but tks 2buck:thumbup1: it works great your tape is made to work for you and it's the little stuff that makes you fast.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Gosh, Ive been trying to think of something I learned drywallwise and cant seem to come up with anything:blink: DWT has definitly been an eye opener and I feel the site alone speaks for itself. I honestly think the best thing Ive picked up on is people skills,,,, and they can always use some fine tuning


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Gosh, Ive been trying to think of something I learned drywallwise and cant seem to come up with anything:blink: DWT has definitly been an eye opener and I feel the site alone speaks for itself. I honestly think the best thing Ive picked up on is people skills,,,, and they can always use some fine tuning


Does that mean were best buddies now:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Does that mean were best buddies now:thumbup:


 :yes: Did you ever think not??


----------



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

just curious why first pass flusher and finish pass angle head. i've never used a flusher always angle head


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

kylemanley1 said:


> just curious why first pass flusher and finish pass angle head. i've never used a flusher always angle head


Not 100% on this, but from what I gather, the biggest advantage of the first pass with a flusher vs an angle head is..... that if done properly, you almost don't have to pick the 3-way.:sweatdrop:


----------

